
Is it better to max 401k as early as possible? - throwaway401
Assuming you have the means to, is it better to front-load 401k contributions in the year (e.g. max out to 18k by mid-Feb) or distribute contributions evenly throughout the year? Or are all schemes equivalent in the long-run?
======
mtmail
If I understand
[https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/](https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/)
correctly it's slightly better to front-load because then the acquired asset
has a couple of months longer to grow.

"Max out 401(k) pre and post-tax by April or contribute evenly throughout the
year?"
[https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/7kay74/max...](https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/7kay74/max_out_401k_pre_and_posttax_by_april_or/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/wiki/401k](https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/wiki/401k)

